# question on a 90 stanza



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Does it have a fold down rear seat?
I'm looking at one, at I've read that some stanzas did have a fold down rear seat.


----------



## gogogirl (Mar 13, 2005)

*fold down seat*

Mine doesn't have a rear fold-down seat. It's a 90 XE model.


----------

